# Panasonic RAW format?



## Resoman (Nov 9, 2014)

I just bought the new Panasonic DMC-LX100 and shot some pictures in RAW format, as I normally do. I can't import them in LR 5.6, though the RAW files from my Panasonic LX5 import just fine. I'm guessing that Panasonic somehow changed their RAW format and that it'll be a while before LR can read these files. Does anyone know for sure?
Gary


----------



## clee01l (Nov 9, 2014)

New cameras come with new proprietary RAW file formats.  It takes a while for Adobe to reverse engineer the proprietary format and these updates are then made available in decimal releases. LR5.6 does not include support for your camera and it looks like the next release of LR (5.7) won't either.  However. LR5.7 is not here and the only thing that we have seen is Adobe Camera RAW 8.7RC.  It is possible the your camera could get slipped in for the final release of ACR 8.7/LR5.7 If it does not make it then you have to wait for the next round of camera updates.  These generally show up in  about three month intervals.  LR 5.7 should be available soon, so patience is needed.  If LR 5.7 does not have your camera then you'll need to shoot 16bit TIFF or process to 16bit tiff with the supplied Panasonic software.


----------



## Resoman (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks very much, Cletus! 

Perhaps it's time for me to check out the magic of the .jpg file format! For a while, anyway...

Gary


----------



## ChrigelKarrer (Nov 16, 2014)

There is a not very comfortable but working workaround:

Lightroom does not support the LX 100 RAW files yet, but Tosvus on the Mu-43 Forums mentioned that AlexO over at EOSHD found a quick fix for that.  The LX100 has the same sensor as the GX7 so he is using a little  software to change the Exif Info of the LX100's raw file to trick  Lightroom to think it is a GX7 file. The software is named ExifTool and is available from this link.

The  installation instructions are not that good on the Exiftool website.  Here is what you should do. Let's suppose your files are in a directory  named C:\Images\LX100.



Download Exiftool then unzip it
Rename it to _exiftool.exe_
Copy it in your _C:\Windows_ directory
Run a command prompt. On windows, you can use *Window-Key+R* then type _cmd _and hit the *Enter key *(or go to the Start Menu -> Run -> cmd)
At the command prompt, type _cd Images\LX100_
Type: _exiftool -model="DMC-GX7" *.rw2_
You will get a message once the files are converted. You can then close the command prompt and import the files into Lightroom. Exiftool makes a copy of your original files and renamed them with the extension RW2_original.

This workaround is taken from here: http://www.mirrorlessjourney.com/blog/2014/11/panasonic-dmc-lx100-unboxing-and-a-quick-raw-fix

Chris


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 16, 2014)

You could also use Adobe's stand-alone DNG Converter to convert your raw files to DNG.  LR will then be able to work with the file, but without a LR profile custom to the camera/sensor.

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Nov 16, 2014)

Replytoken said:


> You could also use Adobe's stand-alone DNG Converter to convert your raw files to DNG.  LR will then be able to work with the file, but without a LR profile custom to the camera/sensor.
> 
> --Ken


The DNG converter only functions for supported cameras to be used on legacy versions of ACR/LR.  This camera is not yet supported on any version of ACR/LR/DNG Converter.


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 16, 2014)

clee01l said:


> The DNG converter only functions for supported cameras to be used on legacy versions of ACR/LR.  This camera is not yet supported on any version of ACR/LR/DNG Converter.



My apology. I thought I read a post in another forum where the OP mentioned support for the LX100.  Sorry for any confusion.

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks like LR 5.7 should now solve the OP's problem.  That was not too long of a wait.

--Ken


----------

